#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-02
<michel> i got a problem to get my sound working with Feisty Fawn on my Acer Laptop.... ;-(
<michel> lspci: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<michel> any clues????
<crimsun> are you using 2.6.20-13.21?
<michel> yep
<michel> the latest...
<crimsun> ok, you'll need to test 14.22 when it's available.
<michel> beside the sound im having a great experience here......!
<michel> so i have to wait ????
<michel> ;-(
<crimsun> yes, unless you want to grab the current git tree and compile yourself.
<michel> no thanx
<crimsun> eh, it's not that big a deal. You're only recompiling sound/
<michel> too lazy....
<mjg59> Then yeah, you get to wait :)
<michel> but il will have to compile the whole kernel.....
<michel> im enjoying this anyhow!!!!
<michel> The best distro since linux!
<leancalp1r> hi people
<leancalp1r> alguien habla ingels
<leancalp1r> digo
<leancalp1r> alguien habla espaol
<leancalp1r> ?
<leancalp1r> somebody me can recommend laptop dell highly compatible in linux ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-04
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<sacater> Anyone here selling a laptop for under 100 pounds?
<sacater> that includes 99
<benkong2_> hello all
<benkong2_> anyone aware of a howto on hostap orinoco driver conflicts? I have an IBM X30 laptop and had to use the orinoco driver after blacklisting the hostap stuff.
<benkong2_> I would like to use hostap if possible.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-05
<varejao> Hello!
<varejao> Anyone is using an HP dv6000?
<AndyCR> hi, anyone use an hp pavilion dv9000t
<AndyCR> ?
<AndyCR> im having issues with wifi with one
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-06
<ubinsp> hello
<ubinsp> Who succeeds to use SD-CARD reader on dell innspiron 9400?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-07
<docMuerto> hi
<docMuerto> i have two lap top, dv9053ea and tx1020ea, whit Feisty, how can i colaborated to testing on page ?? any guide on spanish ? my english to bad
<sacater> docMuerto: http://google.com/translate_t
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-08
<justin__> some of my keyboard shortcuts no longer work after installing compiz, my shortcut for opening a terminal (one of my launch keys on my acer laptop) does not work anymore, i am able to bind it in systm>pref>key..shortcuts, but it does not work when i try to use it. any ideas?
<ehjones> I'm not after support but wondered if you might be interested.
<ehjones> mistype
<wlx> Is there anybody who use feisty in a dell lattitude d410 laptop?
<crimsun> what's the issue(s)?
<wlx> In my laptop, the volume control works nice, but the fn key is not work
<wlx> crimsun, hi
<wlx> when volume up/down key pressed, the volume-control image appeared, but it does not work
<wlx> I have to adjust the volume by volume control
<wlx> it does work in edgy
<crimsun> are you referring to your multimedia hotkeys?
<wlx> yes
<crimsun> why don't you set them using System> Preferences> Keyboard Shortcuts> Sound ?
<wlx> The shortcuts is working normally
<wlx> are these shortcuts for my laptop installed default by ubuntu?
<wlx> In edgy, I do not need to set this manually
<wlx> and if I set the shortcuts, it does not work yet
<wlx> for example, if I set the mute in shortcuts, it appeared a mute image, but the volume control does not echo mute status.
<SpookyET> hi
<papyromancer> I think my apt lock is improperly engaged, I receive an error that tells me there's another update application running weather I use apt, update manage, or synaptic :(  Does anyone know how to manually release teh lock?
<papyromancer> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<papyromancer> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<papyromancer> ok, I think update manager was running in the background
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-02
<alexc> Any word on ubuntu and a m1530
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-03
<saysay11> Hi, all
<saysay11> anyone here ?
<saysay11> How do you guys deal with power save modes in Ubuntu ? Harddrive spin downs.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-05
<smehmood> hey, is any one around?
<madneon> hello
<madneon> anyone here? I got question about wiki/LaptopTestingTeam
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-30
<termleech> is there where I'd go to talk about ubuntu remix?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-03
<Ropechoborra> Hi ! :)
<MenZa> hello, Ropechoborra :)
<MenZa> (this isn't the most active of places, but welcome anyhow)
<Ropechoborra> I say this team in the Wiki page. I got mylserf ubuntu installed into a laptop (the olivetti 520)
<Ropechoborra> I saw*
<Ropechoborra> It was pretty hard to install it the first time since it has several problems.
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-05
<kababu> Hi all,
<kababu> I have installed ubuntu 8.04 on Hp pavilion dv2495se laptop.The installation went through well
<kababu> However, not able to bring up wi-fi port
<kababu> I have Installed Ndiswrapper related packages.
<kababu> Having tough time finding the drivers for wi-fi port in "inf" format
<kababu> If anyone has come across this situation, plz guide me.Thx in advance
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-04-05
<tgnb> what do i have to do for X to start on my external monitor when my laptop is in the dock?
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-04-04
<Urlich> Hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-04-05
<inphi> exit
<inphi> exit
<inphi> quit
